# At last I received a job offer but...



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all
So I had a 3rd and final round of interview yesterday and just now received an offer. What to do?
10k salary + Commission 
650 patrol
Medical 
Trip to Canada 
Mobile phone plus cellular and data
Salary increase after 6 months based on performance

I know, it's quiet low. I negotiated but HR was pretty strict with that amount. What do I do? Should I take it and see how things go or stop embarrassing myself and still look for something else? 16 months is a long gap on my resume. It's a business dev role plus other managerial responsibilities. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Take it

As long as the role and the name of the company will look ok on your resume (i.e. you will not be working for Mustafa Abdullah Co and Sons) I´d take it just to get local experience. 16 months and no job is worse than 10K pm. Hopefully you can find something else in a few months.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

That's exactly my thoughts too. My question is, if I take this, then 2 months down the road I find a much better opportunity. Would I be able to take it? Are there any laws against this? Can the employer sue me or put a ban on my visa? I am totally against breaching a contract once I commit to something, so should I ask for a temp contract? 


dizzyizzy said:


> Take it
> 
> As long as the role and the name of the company will look ok on your resume (i.e. you will not be working for Mustafa Abdullah Co and Sons) I´d take it just to get local experience. 16 months and no job is worse than 10K pm. Hopefully you can find something else in a few months.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Minamiller said:


> That's exactly my thoughts too. My question is, if I take this, then 2 months down the road I find a much better opportunity. Would I be able to take it? Are there any laws against this? Can the employer sue me or put a ban on my visa? I am totally against breaching a contract once I commit to something, so should I ask for a temp contract?


It all depends on the terms of the contract you sign so just make sure those terms are clear. Normally you can leave during your probation period. Is the company in a free zone? Switching jobs between free zones is easier as from what I understand bans don't apply.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh that's goo to hear as it's in Jebel Ali FZ.


dizzyizzy said:


> It all depends on the terms of the contract you sign so just make sure those terms are clear. Normally you can leave during your probation period. Is the company in a free zone? Switching jobs between free zones is easier as from what I understand bans don't apply.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Congrats on the offer although it is not a very good one...

Do you know the salary increase after 6 months? Also, what is 650 patrol? And is there a max to the commission you can make? What type of medical? Many companies go for the cheapest deal and only do it because they have to do so by law... 

I guess they knew you didn't have a job for a while giving them a lot of bargaining power and allowing them to be stubborn in the negotiation phase. Anyway, I guess 16 months of not having a job is long enough. Good luck!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go for it.

You can be selective after the event but if you turn it down, you'll never have the opportunity to walk out on them.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

He wasn't clear on commission percentage so he said he will get back to me but needed my yes/ no response first.
I'm not sure what is patrol as he kept saying plus 650 a month for patrol? 
The role requires extensive traveling so he kept saying you get paid for all travel expenses. Really? All this time I thought company travels were an out of pocket expenses. 
Mobile phone plus data. Shouldnt this be given as part of a bus dev role? I think I heard him mumble something about not being sure about mobile but he'll let me know!



Froglet said:


> Congrats on the offer although it is not a very good one...
> 
> Do you know the salary increase after 6 months? Also, what is 650 patrol? And is there a max to the commission you can make? What type of medical? Many companies go for the cheapest deal and only do it because they have to do so by law...
> 
> I guess they knew you didn't have a job for a while giving them a lot of bargaining power and allowing them to be stubborn in the negotiation phase. Anyway, I guess 16 months of not having a job is long enough. Good luck!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

petrol not patrol ........ am I the only one who can see that ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Patrol is petrol or gas, I'd say.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Ah I totally missed that. Thanks for the clarification.


twowheelsgokWod said:


> petrol not patrol ........ am I the only one who can see that ?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

To be very honest, it's a bit weird...

- he wasn't sure on the commission but he needs your yes/no first.. hmmmz.
- 650 petrol (thanks twowheelsgood  - so that means you'll be driving around a lot. Do you have your own car? What car do you have? Do they provide one? Also, if you travel to Abu Dhabi every day then I'm not sure if 650 will cut it. What if you spend more than 650 on petrol, would they reimburse that too?
- it's strange he wasn't sure whether you'd get a phone...

I must also say, that I find it a bit strange you didn't clarify most of the things... So you got an offer but didn't ask about patrol (and other things), mobile phone etc etc... Before I would have left or hung up the phone, I would want all the details of everything in the offer for me to make a decision whether its worthwhile and not get any nasty surprises afterwards... For example, you may end up spending 1000 a month on traveling with you OWN car (depreciation!) making the 650 you get not seem so 'attractive' at all.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

By the way, please don't get me wrong but I'm actually trying to help. Also, about the commission, had it been great he would have mentioned it


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Trust me when I say I was getting annoyed with myself asking so many questions. i felt as if he had no choice in the matter and when I counter offered the package and asked to take my offer to the CEO, he wasn't too impressed. He said this is it, no room for negotiations. 


Froglet said:


> To be very honest, it's a bit weird...
> 
> - he wasn't sure on the commission but he needs your yes/no first.. hmmmz.
> - 650 petrol (thanks twowheelsgood  - so that means you'll be driving around a lot. Do you have your own car? What car do you have? Do they provide one? Also, if you travel to Abu Dhabi every day then I'm not sure if 650 will cut it. What if you spend more than 650 on petrol, would they reimburse that too?
> ...


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

There won't be any traveling to abudhabi. Most travels are to Australia, US and Europe. I have my own car.


Froglet said:


> To be very honest, it's a bit weird...
> 
> - he wasn't sure on the commission but he needs your yes/no first.. hmmmz.
> - 650 petrol (thanks twowheelsgood  - so that means you'll be driving around a lot. Do you have your own car? What car do you have? Do they provide one? Also, if you travel to Abu Dhabi every day then I'm not sure if 650 will cut it. What if you spend more than 650 on petrol, would they reimburse that too?
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Minamiller said:


> He said this is it, no room for negotiations.


This is a classic reply from someone without the authority to negotiate. Ask that you'd like to see your future boss before you accept the offer - and that you need it in writing first too, then negotiate and clarify with him.

HR guy sounds like a typical useless (insert ethnicity in here) to me.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Froglet said:


> To be very honest, it's a bit weird...
> 
> - he wasn't sure on the commission but he needs your yes/no first.. hmmmz.
> - 650 petrol (thanks twowheelsgood  - so that means you'll be driving around a lot. Do you have your own car? What car do you have? Do they provide one? Also, if you travel to Abu Dhabi every day then I'm not sure if 650 will cut it. What if you spend more than 650 on petrol, would they reimburse that too?
> ...


+1

You simply don't have enough information to say yes or no. You need to explain politely that you are unable to say yes or no when you don't understand the compensation. Frankly speaking, I'm sure the commission is nothing big and the promise for an increase in 6 months ... is probably just a hollow promise. 

If you still want it because you desperately need a job, don't expect anything else - 10k plus this petrol fee is all you're getting.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anything that isn't in your contract, you're not getting. To re-iterate, I'd very politely ask for clarification regarding the compensation.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

If you were actually looking for a job those 16 months and was not successful then you definitely need to accept this offer.

And yes other better offers (could) appear in the horizon, but how probable is that after 16 months of unsuccessful job hunting ?

Leaving a job during probation is quite easy, and without a notice period even as far as I know.

And yes patrol is definitely a petrol allowance (hence the extensive travelling). I'd ask them to remove that allowance and just pay for all petrol consumption whatsoever, just in case you don't have to pay anything from your own pocket.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi Mina,

Just wondering if there is an update regarding the offer. Did you get all your questions answered? Did you make a final decision?

All the best!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

despite the details, and considering that you stayed long time without a job, you can take this offer, come here, reach more people, build better professional relations and I believe in one year the whole situation will change. That's how things went out with me.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been here in Dubai 16 months now 


Eng.Khaled said:


> despite the details, and considering that you stayed long time without a job, you can take this offer, come here, reach more people, build better professional relations and I believe in one year the whole situation will change. That's how things went out with me.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

They want me to start from new year. I have however received a couple other contacts that are interested in my resume. A friend of a friend and someone from here. So we will see. But I'm feeling excited for the new year!


Froglet said:


> Hi Mina,
> 
> Just wondering if there is an update regarding the offer. Did you get all your questions answered? Did you make a final decision?
> 
> All the best!


----------

